# RV TPMS and Blowouts



## 3ringer (Feb 10, 2017)

I had to replace the TPMS "tire pressure monitor system " on my Tundra recently. When researching, I found out they are available for rv's too. They screw on to your valve stems and a receiver on your dash shows your rv's tire pressure. This could prevent a tire blowout. I had three blowouts on one trip years ago with Carlisle tires. Maybe this TPMS would have warned me and I wouldn't have damaged my camper. An alarm goes off if the tire pressure rises or drops. You can actually see the psi of each tire. My camper that I purchased this year came with Carlisle tires . I don't trust them because of my past experiences. I want to replace them with Maxxis tires.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2017)

I've never had any good luck with carlisle tires period. Had multiple blowouts on my boat trailer.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 10, 2017)

I recently purchased some maxxis tires for my camper.
 Also I have a set of tire minder brand monitors. There are other brands that have better reviews and functions. But ifeel MUCH better in long trips knowing that if pressure rises or falls too much I'll know it in time.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 10, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I had to replace the TPMS "tire pressure monitor system " on my Tundra recently. When researching, I found out they are available for rv's too. They screw on to your valve stems and a receiver on your dash shows your rv's tire pressure. This could prevent a tire blowout. I had three blowouts on one trip years ago with Carlisle tires. Maybe this TPMS would have warned me and I wouldn't have damaged my camper. An alarm goes off if the tire pressure rises or drops. You can actually see the psi of each tire. My camper that I purchased this year came with Carlisle tires . I don't trust them because of my past experiences. I want to replace them with Maxxis tires.



Ringer,
If your camper is newer and has the Carlisle Radial RH or Radial HD, these are fine tires and nothing like the Carlisles of old. I had a set for almost 4 years on my previous 5th wheel that were great! I encourage you to at least give them a chance or research the newer ones yourself as they are getting very good reviews. And if you dont want too and they are 15in LRE tires, shoot me a PM and I will probably take em off your hands for a fair price as my new one came with Westlakes!


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 11, 2017)

Another reason I want to swap out tires is to go up one size. TrailManors come stock with 14 " wheels. Their ground clearance is not good. I want to swap them out for 15 " tires and wheels. I also have a lift kit that the previous owner gave me. When I purchase new tires , it won't be the same brand that I had three blowouts with. Maxxis tires get great reviews on the forums. Carlisle may be making great tires now. I just don't want to chance it .


----------



## 660griz (Mar 20, 2017)

I have the Tire Minder monitors. Gives alerts on pressure and temperature. Adds a little piece of mind.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 20, 2017)

Yep , my Tire Minders arrived Saturday. Neat little gadget.


----------

